# Cool Websites Everyone should know about



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I think we did this once before here a few years ago, but since that the site has grown and we have found many more websites that are informative and just plain cool.

What websites do you think everyone should know about? Please try the keep your list to free sites, that aren't affiliated with big name products or services and are unbiased, if possible.

IMDB- The Internet Movie Database, I think everyone knows about this, but just incase&#8230;

Gahoo Yoogle- A cool site first brought to our attention by our very own Nick! This site searches both Yahoo and Google in a split screen view.

How Stuff Works- Ever wonder how the Amish live and why or want to know how the internet came to be?

Snopes- Another one everyone knows. Your home for urban legends. Will 500 'signatures' on an email petition really stop a women from having an abortion, did a classic animated Disney film really contain live action nudity?

TV.com (TVTome)- Episode guides, goof guides, complete synopsis', theme song lyrics of just about every TV show ever made. Used to be TV Tome but it was purchased by CNet last month and became TV.com.

Webopedia- A great site for tech related terms. Want to know the difference between a router and a hub? Check out Webopedia!

Wikipedia- The worlds largest free online encyclopedia. It's a Wiki so It's open, so you can add anything you want and other users can edit what you submit.

For music lovers,

Digitally Imported- A collection of various online radio stations dedicated to dance/electronica and their many sub genres.

Smooth Jazz- An all smooth jazz radio station, streamed in 128K.

Smooth Lounge- Smooth Jazz's sister site for lounge music.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.deadoraliveinfo.com/dead.nsf/ This one is cool if you have to settle a bet on wheather somebody is still alive and kicking or 6 feet under


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Where's George - See where your money has been and where it ends up.

futon critic - The latest TV show development news, last-minute schedule change announcements, and other TV industry news. Also includes some reviews and editorials.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Where's George


 I enjpy that site also, although I haven't seen much activity on the bills I have registered there. I would love to see it become more well known. I have 24 bills entered and hits on only one of them, the last hit being almost exactly 2 years ago.  It got two hits, one in Ft. Pierce Fl (right next door) 62 days after I entered it and then next in Idaho 6 days later. At least it did travel a bit.

For those not familiar with the site, here is the bill with the most hits: 
http://www.wheresgeorge.com/report.php?key=d7dfe78cb474cedf05cef8c7dc9d8d06&entry=15


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Popular Science: www.popsci.com

I remember when everyone used to have their list of favorite links and we could click on them. Does this not exist anymore or have I overlooked that?


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

For the computer oriented side.

Analogx.com and Tomshardware.com .


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggthump tomshardware is awesome. I got enough info from that site to select a motherboard and video card and build my own PC.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

For automotive repair, AutomotiveForums.com. All the banner ads are annoying but many of the forums are invaluable resources if you here a ping, knock, or squeal with your car and need help.

Fat Wallet's Hot Deals Forum - Expensive things for cheap...sometimes. Other times it's cheap things free.

DSLReports.com - For all things broadband and more! Little bit of everything here but mainly internet related forums.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I shouldn't mention this one, but since you guys are all buddys, I guess i will. If you want to save some bucks on one item a day, Woot.com runs a sale on one item each night at midnight central time. I have bought several items from them (an HP laser printer with 150 sheets of HP glossy paper thrown in, a couple of lemonade makers for Christmas presents next year, etc.) You just never know what they might have. The best items sell out before most people are up in the morning so you have to "get there" early. Quantities are always limited.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

not sure what the criteria are for this but to waste time, I like

http://www.addictinggames.com/

try spanking the monkey ! the music is what makes this one! :lol:

fatwallet is nice, too.....some great deals!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The automotiveforums website link is not working.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> The automotiveforums website link is not working.


Link above should be good now. I had an extra carriage return as part of the url and that caused a 
to be entered as part of the link.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Woot.com. This morning I just ordered 600 sheets of HP Glossy photo paper for $49.00 + $5.00 Shipping and handling.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

www.theonion.com


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Rotten Tomatoes - compiles movie reviews into one average score.
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/

Dove Foundation - I use the theatrical reviews to check why a movie is PG or PG-13 and if I should let my kids see it.
http://www.dove.org/

Edmunds - New & used car cost/retail pricing
http://www.edmunds.com/

Phone Scoop - All you would ever need to know about cell phones.
http://www.phonescoop.com/

Podcast directories:
iPodder - http://www.ipodder.org/
Podcast Alley - http://www.podcastalley.com/index.php

RefDest - good home page
http://www.refdesk.com/

Spaceflight Now - Space info & rocket launch schedules
http://www.spaceflightnow.com/index.html


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The automotive link now works. Thanks!


----------

